
Lifestyle Farming Is the Latest Addictive Hobby for Banker Types - dsgerard
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-11-07/lifestyle-farming-is-the-latest-addictive-hobby-for-banker-types
======
rdtwo
It’s fun, it’s a great hobby. Unfortunately it will probably result in a whole
bunch of infectious diseases that run rampant

